# Anyone do an install on a 2010 -2013 Camaro with Boston Acoustic Factory Amp



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

I've got some questions in regards to factory integration and I can't seem to find the answers. 

Wondering if the best place to grab the inputs for the processor is pre amp or post amp. 
Also wondering in either of those situations if the outputs are full range or if they are modified, as well as if there is a "loudness" curve built into the system (sounds like it is) and if that is programmed at the headunit vs the amp.

If anyone could start here by answering these questions, that would be fantastic!

(oh, and I don't want to lose back up sensor beebs, chimes, bluetooth audio, etc... - is this done at the amp. If so can I keep this functionality while removing the amp?)

THanks!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

All the chimes/nav voices/Bluetooth are in the amp.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

so if i take the outputs preamp, i'll lose functionality of all those things? is there anyway to keep them?


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

mattyjman said:


> so if i take the outputs preamp, i'll lose functionality of all those things? is there anyway to keep them?


Yes, you'll lose them.

Tap post amp. 

Not sure if the signal is flat, though.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I've left the amp in with all the speakers disconnected. Then used an old hands free kit speaker to do the chimes/nav stuff. That would not work for BT streaming though.


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

I used the speaker outputs from the stock trunk amp going to a jl cleansweep, and the system sounded just fine. New fronts, rears, and subs with a couple amps, and we didn't have any noise issues and all of the functions still worked. This install was last year, but I think someone makes an amp replacement kit now.


----------



## kustomkaraudio (Jun 20, 2009)

Check out SubThump - , they sell a harness kit to remove the factory amp, it looks very complete. Should make life easy.


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

kustomkaraudio said:


> Check out SubThump - , they sell a harness kit to remove the factory amp, it looks very complete. Should make life easy.


I'm doing an install soon with some stuff from subthump. My buddy did some research before he bought and their stuff seems legit. Hoping for the best.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

i've emailed them, waiting for a response currently.


----------



## pentavolvo (Nov 12, 2008)

It's flat if you tap before the amp


----------



## Usarlr1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I have a question about 2010 camaro with Boston acoustics system. If I use a certain popular amp bypass harness to bypass my factory amp and install a new aftermarket amp can I put any kind of speakers in the rear deck? Like 2 way,3way and so on?


----------



## imdyinhere (Jun 12, 2015)

Usarlr1 said:


> I have a question about 2010 camaro with Boston acoustics system. If I use a certain popular amp bypass harness to bypass my factory amp and install a new aftermarket amp can I put any kind of speakers in the rear deck? Like 2 way,3way and so on?


Sure can. I removed the 6x9 speakers in my 2011 SS and replaced with 6.5" midbass drivers. SubThump makes an adapter. I originally had a component set in there with tweeters (adapter accommodated those as well, but it was too much so I just disconnected them.


----------

